# A photo update of what has been happening over here...



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

I haven't posted photos over here in a lonoooong time! So much has changed I guess. I finally have a thriving black and tan project that I am working on for type. I'm starting to work some chocolate into them as well. There are quite a few new babies around now, and I'm looking forward to more thankfully - after a rough patch late last fall where it seemed like nothing could go my way. I am looking forward to tripling my capacity in a couple week so I'm looking forward to having more room to work with, and more mice to fill it.









A pair of young siamese does









A pair of black does









A weanling siamese buck that just moved to Canada









My satin siamese doe, Rumor









My siamese buck Raccoon when he was a bit younger, he's getting to be a big boy now.









Raccoon again =)









A little satin siamese doe









The same doe









I started playing with some pied e/e - I'm not sure where I want to go with it 100% yet, but they are here. Like everything else here it will probably end up being a type project, you know what they say - you have to build the house before you can paint it


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

Awww they are all cute my favorite is raccoon :love


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Lovely! Where in Canada did the buck go? I'm quite interested in the process of shipping mice.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Good ears on a few of them! Where are you located?


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you! They are very much a work in progress - but I am definitely seeing that I am definitely making some progress in the areas I have focused on. It's very encouraging to see improvement with each generation.

The little siamese buck went up with a private and long ride to BC, with a trio of does  Lucky him!

Raccoon is definitely a favorite of mine right now. His first litter is on the ground and I am excited to see how the does develop, but so far, they are looking quite good and he is outproducing himself in the ear department. He's grown up a lot since those pics. =)


































Poor guy doesn't really fit to comfortably on that wine glass :lol:


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh sigh, I had hopes he might be nearby.  He's lovely.


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Seafolly said:


> Oh sigh, I had hopes he might be nearby.  He's lovely.


I'm sorry - I hear it is pretty tough up there in Canada as far as mice go =( But it seems that there are more and more Canadian fanciers popping up all the time, just a few years down the road could do a lot to remedy that. Thank you! He is one of Raccoon's first litter


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

> Thank you! They are very much a work in progress - but I am definitely seeing that I am definitely making some progress in the areas I have focused on. It's very encouraging to see improvement with each generation.


I have also been seeing great improvements type wise in my siamese - it's a great challenge isn't it?


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

They are a challenge but it's such a huge reward when you pick up a youngster that you worked hard on and selected for and like what you see!

I brought out this little girl today and was just so happy to see that she's coming along well - granted there is still a ton of work to be done, but everyone has to start somewhere.


















She's still a baby yet, only 6 weeks


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes. Do you have any available? They are stunning!


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't. I have a bit of a wait list right now - which wouldn't be so bad, but I cull hard to begin with, and I won't send anything out to another breeder that I wouldn't keep here and breed myself.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Okay. Let me know when you do!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I love the ears on the satin siamese doe


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Boy do those little gems look familiar.  I didn't know that this was Racoon's first litter, his son is already following in his footsteps. Haha! And growing into a mighty handsome fellow if I do say so myself. I simply couldn't be more smitten with and thankful for those I received.


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

It was his first litter  He has some new competition here now, I'm going to have to find him another girlfriend soon so he knows that I still love him! I have so many new pictures of the kiddos that I had not posted here yet... I'm so terrible about keeping up with the forums 










































































They are getting bigger! I can't wait until they are all grown up but so far I am pretty pleased with the results from that round of breeding!


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

I was comparing these two photos today - Rumor and one of her satin daughters...they look so much alike it's kind of spooky!

Rumor:









Her 8 week old doe:


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice pictures, of some very cute mice.  Rumor's daughter is lovely.
-Zanne


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you Zanne! =)


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow look at that, she's a mirror of her mom nearly! Is that black tan mouse a sibling of the self you sent here?


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

RockyMountainMice said:


> Wow look at that, she's a mirror of her mom nearly! Is that black tan mouse a sibling of the self you sent here?


I have a good eye for faces, but these two are going to give me some trouble I think once the doe is full grown! I'm never going to be able to house them together lol!

That tan doe is from an earlier litter than yours. They are related though - their dams are littermates if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Maybe use nontoxic ink to mark one's back end? Hehe 
Oh I see, well she is a beaut. Looks like a much nicer version of the girl I have who Ranger is in with now, Brazeau.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm not a Siamese person, so not sure how the shading lightens with age, but even if the shading ends up the same as she grows, isn't her mother's (Rumor's), right ear a bit of an identifier? Or is that a trick of the photo?


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Weird thing is I think they both have a tiny crease in that ear as well! If you look closely on the little doe you can see it in her photo too. It's crazy!


----------

